# The Changeling



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*The Changeling with George C Scott is one of my favorites.

The Changeling Info!*


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Thank you! I've been saying for years that "The Changeling" is one of the scariest, moodiest, most atmospheric ghost stories ever filmed. Now just help me convince a certain sinister individual of this fact.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*It is awesome, scary, and yet a movie with suspense as well. You know something is going to happen, and that the house is haunted, but you don't know why. The sound track is great, and the scene where the little boys voice shows up on a slowed down reel to reel recording of the seance is chillingly realistic, and eerie sounding. I highly receommend it. This one pretty much has it all - ghost, seance, poltergeist activity, mystery, surprise ending, great music. And last I knew it was still available for a under $14.00 for dvd on Amazon.com:













*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*LOL.... Have you seen it Sinister? You can't judge a movie without seeing it just by a description. If I had done that I never would have watched about 3/4 of the horror movies I love today.*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, I've seen it. It was a dull viewing experience for me. Take heart however, it's not the dullest Horror Movie I've ever seen, or the worst. I like all sorts of Horror films, and despite my salivating over the advent of the upcoming feature, *Saw,* my tastes are not geared toward gore fests. I'm a monster movie lover: The Universal Classics, Hammer Studios, AIP, the *Alien* movies, any movies that portray Aliens, The Devil and his kith and kin, Vampires, Werewolves and Zombies are right up my alley. Almost any movie that deals with Ghosts or Witches are mondo boring to me. There are exceptions: *Beetlejuice, The Ring, Ghostbusters, The Craft, Warlock, Warlock: The Armageddon, The Legend of Hell House, Ghosts of Mars* (I'm a BIG John Carpenter fan; *The Thing* is easily one of the best Horror films ever made) Hell, I like a lot of stuff you wouldn't think that I would be interested in, but *The Changeling* just didn't cut it for me. Sorry, dude.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Carpenter's "The Thing" was boring. The fifties version was better.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

People who run from a giant carrot that looks like Marshall Dillon from *Gunsmoke* is indeed scary. 

Personally Spaulding I think you need to go back and view Carpenter's film again. This is one of those extremely rare cases where the re-make was far superior to the original. Arness (if he were still alive) just needs to dawdle off to that kid's show *Veggie Tales* and dance around with all those other idiotic fruitcake salad fixin's. :voorhees:


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

dougspaulding said:


> Carpenter's "The Thing" was boring. The fifties version was better.


Thank you. Even though I haven't seen the '50's version, I agree. 

But I absolutely hated The Changeling as well. I'm not a big fan of ghost-horror films particularly, but few I hate as much as that awful Changeling.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

We're all entitled to an opinion, but I whole-heartedly disagree about the Changeling. But whatever.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think I'm gonna have to check it out again. It has been a long time since I've seen it.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Forbidden Crypts said:


> We're all entitled to an opinion, but I whole-heartedly disagree about the Changeling. But whatever.


Why do you like that movie so much?


----------

